# My custom Humidor W/ Scrimshaw



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just received my new custom humidor today. The build was done by Downeast Humidors. The custom scrimshaw was done by Puff's resident renaissance man Darrel Morris. The humi is Ambrosia and Curly Walnut. I know, curly walnut???? I would not have believed it if I had not seen it with my own eyes,lol. I know that there are a lot of Waxingmoon fans out there and rightfully so. His work is great. This humi is beautiful in it's own right and it came in under 400. The scrimshaw piece Darrel made for me is the jewel on top of the treasure. Hope you guys and gals get a kick out of this one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a great combination of talent to make a functional work of art!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope you guys can see the pics cause I sure can't, lol.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that is a nice looking humi. The wood is very unique!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome! They did a fabulous job on grain orientation :thumb: and of course that scrimshaw is incredible. Good Job Derrel

Can we get pics of the inside?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

That is one beautiful Humidor! Congrats!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

wow that belongs in a museum. I would touch it with white gloves


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of the inside. I did not opt for shelves or trays although they were offered. I was going for max capacity. It looks like I will be able to fit 200-250 depending on sizes. The beer in the pic is for an idea of size. I thought about returning it to the fridge but since it already made the journey, I put it out of it's misery.









E Dogg said:


> That's awesome! They did a fabulous job on grain orientation :thumb: and of course that scrimshaw is incredible. Good Job Derrel
> 
> Can we get pics of the inside?


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, outstanding craftsmanship right there


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That came out beautifully. The humi is larger than I thought it would be.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a very good looking humidor dude,He does cutom watches as well guy's. If I was still working I would have one of those dammit. what an artist! Congrats dude!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Now, that is badass!

:jaw:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

A real work of art, the sticks will be honored to sleep in it:rockon:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

A beautiful piece of functional art...nothing better. Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice Keith! Be sure to post photos when it's full!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive....within reason of course. lol.












Kevin Keith said:


> Very nice Keith! Be sure to post photos when it's full!


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Jealous is not a strong enough word. Beautiful box.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

great looking humi and once again Darrel with some great art


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I really admire Darrell's work... Absolutely amazing, Darrell! I have loved every piece I have seen that you have created, and this is no exception.

Great looking humidor. I love your choice of wood, and the cameo inset on the top looks amazing.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Props to Darrel and rightfully so. I just wanted you guys to know the Humi was built by Downeast Boxes. They were also the ones who mounted the scrimshaw piece in place.



jheiliger said:


> I really admire Darrell's work... Absolutely amazing, Darrell! I have loved every piece I have seen that you have created, and this is no exception.
> 
> Great looking humidor. I love your choice of wood, and the cameo inset on the top looks amazing.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> Props to Darrel and rightfully so. I just wanted you guys to know the Humi was built by Downeast Boxes. They were also the ones who mounted the scrimshaw piece in place.


They did an amazing job on the humidor. In fact, I just sent them an email. I'd love to do some work with them.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ask for Bob Cary. He's a stand up dude.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a great looking box err piece err you know what i mean lol!
Use it in the best of health!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! that is absolutely beautiful! Love the choice of woodgrain. goes together very well. was this size something that they have as an option or did you supply the dimensions?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I simply asked Bob at Downeast to make it in the biggest size he made.



Dhughes12 said:


> Wow! that is absolutely beautiful! Love the choice of woodgrain. goes together very well. was this size something that they have as an option or did you supply the dimensions?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! Inside, out and scrimshaw wise. Well done


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's really attractive. Congratulations!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

gorgeous humidor!! you may as well go ahead and get the second one ordered too 

great work on the scrimshaw too Darrel!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Funny you say I should go ahead and order my second humi. This one makes my fourth from Downeast.



smokin3000gt said:


> gorgeous humidor!! you may as well go ahead and get the second one ordered too
> 
> great work on the scrimshaw too Darrel!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful, Class Act right There. !


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Wow, beautiful piece of art. Awesome job!


----------

